# Arkansas Rumblings



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2016)

The word "Haas" came to my mind....
_
*UPDATED 6/19:* Word is trickling out of the Grand Lodge of Arkansas that the current Grand Master, Billy Joe Holder, Jr., has suspended Deputy Grand Master Patrick Carr on unspecified Masonic charges.  

 This is particularly unfortunate as Carr has been widely regarded by many to be a very forward thinking Mason. 

I have also received a message that Arkansas Past Grand Master Jarrod Adkisson has been suspended, as well.
The suspensions also affect these Masons' positions in the leadership of the statewide York Rite and Scottish Rite.
The overwhelming consensus among men who have contacted me today has been that the charges are fabricated. Sadly, some Masonic trials - specifically commissions called by GMs, and not individual lodges - are often dangerous situations to step into, and the charged brethren are frequently denied virtually all rights solely on the whim of a GM and his hand picked commission members. In the hands of some GMs, these types of trials can become kangaroo courts, with the accused denied the most basic rights of proper representation or defense. While Masons are uniformly allowed to have legal counsel who are versed in Masonic law at these commissions, it is not uncommon for the accused to be told that their counsel may not speak during the trial. I hope for the sake of these brethren that this is not the case in Arkansas.
It is my understanding that GMs in Arkansas are empowered by their Constitution to not only suspend, but to expel Masons in these cases. Most states do not permit this, but I have been told that past attempts to change the law in Arkansas have been met with the all too common response that the proposal is "not in proper form" or out of order.

 Any Arkansas Masons who wish to correct this story may contact me in confidence via email_. 

Source http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/06/arkansas-rumblings.html


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 23, 2016)

Ejecting from the grand line - As these positions are elected the representatives can ignore that and elect them back.

Expelled from membership - Time to discuss pulling recognition for exceeding the bounds of sovereignty.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 2, 2016)

I heard about this shady situation going on in the GL of Arkansas. I gather that DGM Carr is suspended until Annual GL Session?

In any event, it doesn't look hopeful that the suspension will be lifted. If it's true that Arkansas has the 'kangaroo court' in place, then it's a foregone conclusion that Carr is a Masonic dead man.

What bothers me about these type of events the most is how men who could stand up against tyranny would rather choose to just go along. 

"Absolute power corrupts absolutely"

Grand Lodges that are ran as an one-man show are so unmasonic. GL Constitutions that give unchecked power to Grand Masters need to be amended& ratified by the brethren. 

My belief is that those Southern GLs like Arkansas, West Virginia, Florida, Georgia etc are behind the times because of their Constitutions that probably haven't been examined for any changes in many years.

It's so bad now for these State GLs that need to change their Law. The members either have to go along with the GM's program or become a target for removal. 

It's so unmasonic for any response to a proposal on the floor to commonly& routinely get batted down as 'not made in proper order' or 'made out of order'.   





Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 4, 2016)

I know both of these Brothers and I hope this is resolved; they are both great men and Brothers.


----------

